# Increasing fan Speed for the GPU is good or bad?



## ii lucky charm i (Jul 20, 2009)

Basically, my fan's running at 35%. If i increase, it's really loud, which stresses me because something running that loud seems like it's gonna break soon.

Will turning the fan to 100% make the card die sooner but run better? What negative effects are there (except loudness, i don't care about that) when turning the fan speed really high up?


----------



## dak1b (Jul 20, 2009)

ii lucky charm i said:


> Basically, my fan's running at 35%. If i increase, it's really loud, which stresses me because something running that loud seems like it's gonna break soon.
> 
> Will turning the fan to 100% make the card die sooner but run better? What negative effects are there (except loudness, i don't care about that) when turning the fan speed really high up?




depends on ur vga card...i have a 9800 gx2 and run it at 90%-100% all the time wit sum noise...that card can handle the pressure...however lower end cards might break under pressure.


----------



## PatPheFox (Jul 20, 2009)

ii lucky charm i said:


> Basically, my fan's running at 35%. If i increase, it's really loud, which stresses me because something running that loud seems like it's gonna break soon.
> 
> Will turning the fan to 100% make the card die sooner but run better? What negative effects are there (except loudness, i don't care about that) when turning the fan speed really high up?



mines like that too, its fine, worth it too, keeps it 12 degrees cooler. this ends up cooling the whole case


----------



## ii lucky charm i (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the card I'm using atm: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133246&Tpk=9800 gtx+ pny


----------



## PatPheFox (Jul 20, 2009)

ii lucky charm i said:


> This is the card I'm using atm: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133246&Tpk=9800 gtx+ pny



thats almost my card, same type or cooling, but mines 9800 gt


----------



## ii lucky charm i (Jul 21, 2009)

Would increasing the fan speed around 90% have any negative effects on my card?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 21, 2009)

ii lucky charm i said:


> Would increasing the fan speed around 90% have any negative effects on my card?


No, running the fans on cards at higher fanspeed means they run cooler, cooler is better. If the fans couldnt run at 100%, they wouldnt belong there now would they?


----------



## CardboardSword (Jul 21, 2009)

Only possible negative effect is it will wear out your fan quicker. It may not even be a noticeable difference though and the short term benefits are well worth it.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 22, 2009)

yes boost ur fan to 90% or 100%...its all good!!!! cooler the better!


----------



## Jamin43 (Jul 22, 2009)

I went through the same thought process.  My GPU fan is pretty loud when I run it.  

I crank up the fan speed when I'm gaming - other than that - I leave it at the automated speed choice.  EVGA GPU's come with Precision downloadable on their website to control the fan speed.  Not sure about other brands - and what applictions they include for fan speed adjustment.


----------



## nuklpuss (Aug 9, 2009)

*Hi People*

hello all......
i love this place very much it's a very good place


----------



## konsole (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't see why you would want to run it that high all the time.  For me I run mine at 25% idle and 35% when I play heavy games.  This makes my idle temp 55-65 and my load temp 70-80.  Video cards are designed to handle high temperatures, and though lower temps are always better, you don't need to run the fan at high speeds and keep the card at really low temps.  Run a heavy video application and set the fan at whatever minimum it takes to keep the temps under 80 or so.  No need to have a jet engine running 24/7.  You certainly don't need to be running the fan anywhere near 100% when your not doing at video heavy stuff.


----------

